# Running!!!



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

Totally random post but for anyone considering exercise as a therapy, DO IT!

I've started running in the mornings for 30 min each morning, I put in my earphones and listen to my favourite music on loud volume and it's so liberating lol! Try it!

I feel like it helps my body cope with the stresses it goes through when I get anxious.

http://www.runnersworld.com/beginners/the-8-week-beginners-program?page=single


----------



## Djumie (Aug 6, 2013)

yes! I just love running with my weird musics and goals to achieve. Also, I subscribe to Runners World too hehe.


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

i run so i can eat more


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

I love running but I'm thinking about cross training because my knee's need a break. I just don't know if riding a bike is going to give me the same feeling though and I don't enjoy swimming laps so that's out.


----------



## nervouslyawaiting (Oct 6, 2013)

I love the idea of running but I'm paranoid about my love handles jiggling. ops


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm lazy. I do it for like weeks then stopped and get very lazy and eat what I want. Then I gain the weight back, I go back to exercising. Eating healthier is harder than the actual exercise.


----------



## anisan (Oct 9, 2013)

Running is the only time I feel free. It's the best medicine for anything, and you get runners high after a while.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am pushing for this week to be the first four-run week since June. For some reason, probably because of OVER stress, I only ran three times in the week, and two week only TWO runs.....we're talking 6mi/9.8km each time.

This week, I shortened the first two runs to 5mi/8km since they are on consecutive days...Sunday and Monday. Today is Wednesday - RUNNING day! :yay


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm trying running for a change. I had a look at that runner's world link and I think I will give that program a try. Before a couple days ago, I never ran before in my life, so this will be interesting.


----------



## Sanandreas818 (Nov 30, 2012)

I ran a little bit a little bit today. I'm trying to get back into after giving up on it last summer. I tried running during the summer time. Talk about a bad idea.


----------



## shycheese (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you thank you OP!! I have horrible stamina so this routine is perfect for me.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm starting to run again. Feels great. 40 minutes today.


----------



## TangoTiger (Jul 12, 2012)

1


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I force myself to run 2-3 times a week for at least 30 minutes. It doesn't help my anxiety at all and I don't feel like I have more energy during the day. At least it's good for my health though.


----------



## All Panic No Disco (Feb 22, 2013)

I started running 6 weeks ago! and I think it's great. It really makes you feel good. I run at least once a week and do 5k. Went from running it in 30mins down to 27mins ! Going to start trying to go for a run at least 3 times a week.


----------



## Kieran92 (Oct 21, 2013)

YES!! running has helped me soooo much in the last few years.. I started going everyday after school because I found it was the best way to get rid of my frustrations of feeling completely socially awkward all day. Turned up my music and just let rip AND it's helped raise my fitness and has also given me more confidence in how I look. Next step: running with other people... it's on my to-do list!


----------



## ereshkigal (Sep 28, 2013)

I also find running quite helpful in relieving stress and all the negative energy. I do it every day for about an hour and I also exercise in the evening for an hour and a half. It's an excellent way to get rid of depression and extra fat


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I did 9 miles the other day- furthest since getting injured a while ago. I was so pleased not to suffer any problems afterwards. The last couple of miles were tough, but overall I kept a nice slow pace, and enjoyed it.


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow so many responses!! I totally forgot I made this post haha 

I'm so glad a couple of people are gonna try the link I put up  I reckon week 2/3 was the hardest physically... week 6 I found hardest mentally, and stopped for quite a while, so I never reached the 8 week goal... yet :b

I'm up to 26 minutes now and will start again once my exams are over  Atm I'm just sorta going slow at about 2 runs a week... so I sorta modified the program a bit for my laziness haha. But it works for me 

And yeah once holidays come around I'm hoping to go 5-6 times a week 

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Kiruna (Nov 17, 2013)

OK! Tomorrow at 6:30am, my life of running begins.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Running is an excellent way of relieving stress.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

just personal preference but i like swimming better... it helps me sleep for some reason, dont know why... yet again ive never really looked into it


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Where do you go to run? I want to start running, I went one time and actually loved it, I hated it in school... but I feel really self conscious and wouldn't know where to go.


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Running is one of my fitness activities that I try to do 5-6 times a week. It definitely helps improve your mood. I've been told not to run in the morning since cortisol levels are high and doing strenuous activity shortly after waking up makes it worse.


----------



## PersonPersoning (Oct 5, 2013)

Running doesnt do much for me. Neither do long bike rides. Its good in the moment to help me stop dwelling on stuff. But I could run for an hour, or ride for three hours, then 10 minutes later i feel like **** again. So its basically just an escapist activity for me with no lasting mental health benefits. If i start to bonk and build a ravenous appetite i can get some pleasure from the thought that im going to eat food. Im just too depressed and anxious for too long for anything to shake me.


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

Delicate said:


> Where do you go to run? I want to start running, I went one time and actually loved it, I hated it in school... but I feel really self conscious and wouldn't know where to go.


Yeah I felt sooo self conscious at the start of it. I just run around my neighbourhood I guess, my house isn't exactly located next to some beautiful river or near a park that I can run through.. which kinda sucks.

But I found a pretty good route, just around the streets where I live and through a few small parks. I go in the mornings about 6:30 usually. Now that it's summer I have to go a bit earlier. And the good thing about the mornings is there are usually not that many people out. And it's pretty quiet around my area anyway.

If I miss a morning occasionally I'll go in the late afternoon instead which is also nice. But mornings work better for me for some reason 

Don't know what the trick is to not feeling self conscious though... I just sort of stopped caring I guess. Just do it!! It's worth it.

Since I stopped running for exams, I've been getting more depressed and unhealthy, and feeling more tired all the time. Don't ask why I stopped.. I know I shouldn't have, keeping on running would have been the best thing to do. DEFINITELY starting again once it's all over!!

I'm not saying it'll be the same for everyone, but I can say my own experience, and running is really good for me


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

Kiruna said:


> OK! Tomorrow at 6:30am, my life of running begins.


Awesome!!!!


----------



## shycheese (Mar 15, 2013)

I've been running for a month now and I feel great! I do about 4-5 runs per week. It was hard getting started but once I started I couldn't stop. Whenever I miss a run I get all this pent up energy. Now I know how my dogs feel when I'm too lazy to walk them.


----------



## Monster123 (Aug 15, 2013)

I run at the gym mainly. I have been on a few runs outdoors but not recently, I keep thinking about doing it though as I think I'd like it. Like you say it's just making that first step and knowing where to run!


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm going to do my 9mile route tomorrow. Last time I tried I had to turn back because of a bit of soreness- I just knew I wouldn't make it, or would get hurt. 
Usually I don't run far at all, but doing a decent distance now and again feels good.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

ev29 said:


> Yeah I felt sooo self conscious at the start of it. I just run around my neighbourhood I guess, my house isn't exactly located next to some beautiful river or near a park that I can run through.. which kinda sucks.
> 
> But I found a pretty good route, just around the streets where I live and through a few small parks. I go in the mornings about 6:30 usually. Now that it's summer I have to go a bit earlier. And the good thing about the mornings is there are usually not that many people out. And it's pretty quiet around my area anyway.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for your advice, might just suck it up and go.


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

Delicate said:


> Hey thanks for your advice, might just suck it up and go.


Good luck!!!!


----------



## Monster123 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hope everyone's running is going well. I've decided I'm going to go for a run tonight, sod it :-/


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

The last time i ran it was up a huge hill. I ran it 5 times then vomited. Good times.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I haven't done much recently because of soreness, but I did half an hour this morning, and some was uphill so that was enough. It was really really cold as I came out, but I just went back for my track top and went anyway, and I'm glad I did.


----------



## Monster123 (Aug 15, 2013)

Just got back, ran for almost half hour with 2 short breaks. My face is burning as its really cold out, but happy I went.


----------



## Aimforthestars (May 8, 2013)

I love running!  I try to run at least once a week for 2 miles. It really helps me to relax.


----------



## kessler (Sep 12, 2013)

I make sure I run each week, along with going to the gym and playing football.

I get a bit bored if I go too far or for too long so instead have been sticking to 5k and 10k and just trying to get faster at them.


----------



## badgerparty (Nov 26, 2013)

I tend to limit myself to around 5k-6k as I get bored after that and I don't feel any additional benefits. Like to go out 2-3 times a week.

When I first started a few years back, I'd barely manage 5 minutes on a treadmill. I honestly never imagined that I'd be able to jog for over half an hour. Once you get over the initial hell, it becomes an amazingly rewarding activity.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Usually go 5 miles (8k) every other day for like the past 5-6 years. Love it and obsessed in it. Also keeps my body slim and toned. Recently began breathing thru my nose for the entire 45-60 min run.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Blue Dino said:


> Usually go 5 miles (8k) every other day for like the past 5-6 years. Love it and obsessed in it. Also keeps my body slim and toned. Recently began breathing thru my nose for the entire 45-60 min run.


 That's quite impressive. I try to run a few times a week, and I do a 10mile run every week or two, but I seem to either go for less than 3 miles, or the full 10, and it would probably benefit me to do the mid-distances.
Speedwork is something I can almost never be bothered with that I also think i should do a bit of.


----------



## Anton22 (Apr 15, 2013)

I really like operating but I'm considering cross-training because my knee's need a crack. I just don't know if mowing the lawn is going to provide me the same sensation though and I don't appreciate diving temps so that's out.


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

badgerparty said:


> When I first started a few years back, I'd barely manage 5 minutes on a treadmill. I honestly never imagined that I'd be able to jog for over half an hour. Once you get over the initial hell, it becomes an amazingly rewarding activity.


Exactly haha. I could barely manage 1 minute... that's why the program I put up was so good for me.

Now even though I stopped for a few weeks, I can still run about 25 mins and will work my way up to 30 soon 

You just have to get through the hard part of starting. (And continuing) :b


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

Gee I'm so good at taking my own advice......

Well I haven't been on an actual run since about November last year, and haven't been in a routine since about September. 

I can tell it was making a difference. I was amazing when I was doing it, I was so positive. Not saying I didn't have my moments. But since I've stopped, I just get down so much more often, and drive myself crazy being relatively happy one second and the next second feeling miserable and hating everything about myself.

I've been sick and I feel like the weakest person on the planet at the moment and my muscles have gone all soft again  I need to start running again. Hopefully I'll be able to post something more positive here in the future.


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

I've started running again! Bad news is that because I stopped for so long it's become really really hard again. But I've been for 2 runs in the past 3 days and also started yoga, and already I'm feeling better than I have felt for the past couple of weeks.

So I guess for anyone else that tried but gave up, don't be afraid to try again


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Aerobics top my list*

I gave up rowing for vertical. 1 hour for 1000 cals.Then climbing. Bike to and from the gym. Euphoric exhuastion each day.

Pushing for more calories every session. Having a thinner waist needs attention to keeping my trousers up. Haven't got any braces yet. Maximum incline keeps the shorts up.

Less effort to the weights floor. I easily give up when the arm machines are occupied.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

I've started running


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I like running but unfortunately have low endurance in conjunction to exercise-induced asthma, which renders the activity unpleasing. I do however like solitary walks at a moderate pace in nature; it's refreshing without causing me excessive bodily stress.


----------



## soy sauce on toast (Apr 3, 2014)

I got inspired to run every single morning after reading this blog: http://www.nomeatathlete.com/50-lessons-running-streak/

Now that the winter's finally over, I thought to lace up and get on with it. I'm now starting to run with confidence again. I found it too difficult in the cold Yorkshire weather so gave it up. I'm slim, but after a lazy winter I'm so unfit it's unbelievable.

This morning I pushed myself to run for 20 minutes straight and I'm feeling a little sore, so perhaps I'll continue chopping up the runs and walk in between like I was doing at first (and just run for 15 or so minutes overall). It's really fun doing it first thing in the morning, and I'm motivated to run just for its own sake, never mind the health benefits... My diabetes is also in much better control (juggling exercise with insulin is still hard though).


----------



## PressOnBrah (Feb 23, 2014)

I do sprints, but not really a fan of aerobic exercise, since all my sports are dominated by anaerobic activities.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I really want to get into running but the initial hell is so hard. I suck so bad and that just makes the anxiety 100 times worse exercising in public doing something you suck at. I ran 1.2km with a 10 second break of walking in between, sad I know. My shins hurt so bad.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I almost got cut off at the knees about a week ago.....running the streets around idiots who can't seem to SEE people running across on the sidewalk! :no

I have been trying to step it up with my activity to lose the winter weight.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

ev29 said:


> I've started running in the mornings for 30 min each morning, *I put in my earphones and listen to my favourite music on loud volume* and it's so liberating lol! Try it!


Sounds risky, like it could damage hearing permanently.

I walk for a little over an hour each day. Walking is easy on the joints and gives me time to think & reflect.


----------



## tootshibbard (Apr 19, 2014)

Blue Dino said:


> Usually go 5 miles (8k) every other day for like the past 5-6 years. Love it and obsessed in it. Also keeps my body slim and toned. Recently began breathing thru my nose for the entire 45-60 min run.


Same.

I've been running for 2 years now. Though long distance running has never been my best sport its done a LOT for me. Helped drop 40 pounds. I look as good as I ever have. It helps give me some structure to my life. Or for some others who are busier it may give a respite from everyday life.

Now I run anywhere from 20-40 miles depending on what I am training for. I'm finally trying to start going back to work and I want to keep it up desperatly. I HAVE to keep it up.

The important steps I would recommend is start slow. Don't feel like you have to run everyday or even run the whole time. Its all incremental. And get fitted for some shoes at a real running store where they watch you on a TV. The right shoe fit can be very important. And don't expect miracles right off the bat. It will not make all your issues go away or your insecurities but it will help put those things into a bit of perspective and not control you as much.


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

"i just...felt like run-ning" -forest gump

oh, and i prefer biking.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

The more I run, the less tired I get and the more free I feel.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I decided to start exercising, since I've packed on quite a bit of weight over the last few months which I believe is due to medication changes. I thought I'd give the couch to 5k plan a go, along with the switch to my diet 2 weeks ago.

Day 1 is already a disappointment for me. I only lasted 10 minutes on the treadmill. God damn I'm unfit. 15 minutes short on the schedule. That is so pathetic. My knees and feet were getting slaughtered. Flat feet isn't so fun to have. On top of that, I absolutely HATE when people see me exercising. I can't get passed that. My cousin who lives with me walked in the door when I was on the treadmill, and she says "you're looking thinner already". Ugh. I don't need fake encouragement. I need for myself to be completely isolated. I just want to exercise with ABSOLUTELY NO ONE seeing me. Doesn't matter if it's a stranger or a family member. It totally killed my motivation to keep going, on top of my aching knees and feet.

So, day 1. Already dropped my self-esteem when reality smacked me right in the face. I just feel so gutted, depressed. Disappointed and angry with myself. I really hope I have the will power and motivation to try again, but after today I am extremely skeptical of that.


----------



## Ksdanman (Apr 27, 2014)

so I can't sleep probably because I went to bed at 7 p.m. and just woke up an hour ago so here is some running advice! I was a college runner. 
1. Treadmills are deceiving, boring, and hard on your legs if only option okay don't expect to go as fast.  Eliptical and bike machine are better as they do not put the same strain on your legs.
2. Parks- Parks are the best to run through. The extra time to drive especially for long runs is probably worth it. Also once you drive out there; you will do the run.
3.. weight loss/speed- to maximize these you have to do speed workouts at least once a week as well it is best to do these on Monday or Tuesday, do a long run on sat or Sunday, and have two or three easy run.. Only do at most 3 speed workouts a week unless you are doing training as a sprinter. start with timed intervals for speed- sprint for a minute four-five minutes jogging, sprint , etc. After few weeks then can do distance and keep track of times.
4. vary where you run - the longer the run the more options of path you will have i.e. motivation
5. Cross train when you need to
6. Shoes very important. Padding is not actually your friend though. Short term feels great, long term extra padding can lead to more injuries. That being said the vibe toe shoes are not good for hard top though they are great for grass. You will hurt youself on hardtop anywhere from skinning your feet up to serious injury
7. even if just for fun test yourself... it will make the activity seem more important and not something that should be skipped for other activities
8. Dixie cups or better ice bags for legs, Dixie gets spots. If speed work making you real sore, ice baths may be in order ( I only used them when I was injured though I HATE the cold)
9. In middle school we had to take breaks after every mile. you may too at first. That being said your goal at first should be distance not time. Once you have the aerobic capacity for a longer then race pace/timed pace run then you are ready for paying attention to time.
10. don't pay much attention to distance on easy runs or every run. you get better week after week or even month after month or year after year (the better your fitness level the harder it is to improve your fitness level- good news for those of you out of shape)


----------



## Ksdanman (Apr 27, 2014)

scooby said:


> Day 1 is already a disappointment for me. I only lasted 10 minutes on the treadmill. God damn I'm unfit. 15 minutes short on the schedule. That is so pathetic. My knees and feet were getting slaughtered. Flat feet isn't so fun to have. .


 Your feet are probably not that flat, your feet just land flat. You do not have the proper form yet which is striking just in from of your mid-sole on the front pad of your foot (that is for distance running). Your shoulders should be relaxed, arms pointed straight and on the outside of your torso, and you need to swing your arms. There are drills and lifts for these things look them up.

It is the treadmill and your lack of experience. If you ran on soft grass barefoot your knees and feet would feel fine as you naturally would run more on the front pad of your foot or your toes.

Running on grass with shoes you still may feel the pain. Try running outside and striking near the front of your foot. If you carry around a lot of weight it may be good to bike first, or swim until you lose weight because you can easily mess up your knees.

Also most tennis shoes are designed and reinforce heal first ( which was originally though to be faster with shoes) and pronation running on the inside of the heals (though running shoes are good now, though they wear out fast and therefore cost more) so you might invest in shoes. Also you will feel bad if you don't use the shoes you bought for running so more motivation!

Long distance running is not really much of a talent it is more of a developed skill. 3 weeks is the magic time in which you need to get through to continue regularly running (meaning it will be easier after that not that you won't quit after 4 weeks).

Lastly some may disagree but I have more experience: don't run with music, you will be less likely to stick with it because you will not learn joy from running and your focus will turn towards the music. Plus it is dangerous when outside around vehicles.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Ksdanman said:


> Your feet are probably not that flat, your feet just land flat. You do not have the proper form yet which is striking just in from of your mid-sole on the front pad of your foot (that is for distance running). Your shoulders should be relaxed, arms pointed straight and on the outside of your torso, and you need to swing your arms. There are drills and lifts for these things look them up.


Oh nah they are definitely flat. Well according to the people I bought my runners from when I walked on their machine that reads peoples foot type and how they walk. When my feet are wet they leave the full foot imprint behind.'

Thanks for the tips though. I won't be giving up just yet, I was just very frustrated with myself for a while when I posted that. Hopefully I stay determined.


----------



## coreyjkl (Feb 12, 2014)

Bodybuilding is one of the best things that has helped me, I don't get palpitations anymore and I'm not sacred of my heart beating fast anymore but I still get anxious thoughts that cause fear and panic!


----------



## Lolercaust (Apr 23, 2014)

Does anyone else get really anxious after a run? I've been running regularly (30 minutes at a time multiple times per week) for the past five years and one constant has been my anxiety level after a run (which varies depending on whether or not I'm on medication; currently am not). My mind just races like crazy for the next few hours! It's really limited my ability to do consistent, hard cardio. Maybe I should try biking instead, I dunno.


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

scooby said:


> I decided to start exercising, since I've packed on quite a bit of weight over the last few months which I believe is due to medication changes. I thought I'd give the couch to 5k plan a go, along with the switch to my diet 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Day 1 is already a disappointment for me. I only lasted 10 minutes on the treadmill. God damn I'm unfit. 15 minutes short on the schedule. That is so pathetic. My knees and feet were getting slaughtered. Flat feet isn't so fun to have. On top of that, I absolutely HATE when people see me exercising. I can't get passed that. My cousin who lives with me walked in the door when I was on the treadmill, and she says "you're looking thinner already". Ugh. I don't need fake encouragement. I need for myself to be completely isolated. I just want to exercise with ABSOLUTELY NO ONE seeing me. Doesn't matter if it's a stranger or a family member. It totally killed my motivation to keep going, on top of my aching knees and feet.
> 
> So, day 1. Already dropped my self-esteem when reality smacked me right in the face. I just feel so gutted, depressed. Disappointed and angry with myself. I really hope I have the will power and motivation to try again, but after today I am extremely skeptical of that.


Hey  Dw, you're already doing better than me. I've been totally failing at running... I don't know why I'm the person who started this thread haha, seems like someone who ACTUALLY runs should be the person motivating everybody else to do it.

At least you started! Doing put yourself down about it too much  You'll get there.


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

Lolercaust said:


> Does anyone else get really anxious after a run? I've been running regularly (30 minutes at a time multiple times per week) for the past five years and one constant has been my anxiety level after a run (which varies depending on whether or not I'm on medication; currently am not). My mind just races like crazy for the next few hours! It's really limited my ability to do consistent, hard cardio. Maybe I should try biking instead, I dunno.


Nope, that hasn't really happened to me... Usually after running I'd just feel really strong and calm in a happy kind of way, if that makes any sense at all haha.


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm doing it with my boyfriend now  

Went for my first run in a while this morning... I know that if I hadn't made that commitment last night that we'd both go for a run in the morning then I would not have made it out of bed haha  

Maybe if anyone's struggling you could find a friend to do it with, or message someone on here that's been trying so you can do it together! 

Try, try, try again


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

ev29 said:


> Hey  Dw, you're already doing better than me. I've been totally failing at running... I don't know why I'm the person who started this thread haha, seems like someone who ACTUALLY runs should be the person motivating everybody else to do it.
> 
> At least you started! Doing put yourself down about it too much  You'll get there.


Thanks. I'll maybe try again soon enough. I went for a walk the other day instead of running and my feet got absolutely wrecked. Inner side of my feet swelled up. 5km walk. I just came back from seeing my doctor about my feet and he said I got plantar fasciitis and commented that I had extremely flat feet lol. But yeah I want to eventually do the couch to 5k, but its just so hard to run right now.


----------



## Iwantham (Sep 7, 2013)

Ever since I started running, the dudes at the field have been giving me the "nod" every time they see me!





no **** :um


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

scooby said:


> Thanks. I'll maybe try again soon enough. I went for a walk the other day instead of running and my feet got absolutely wrecked. Inner side of my feet swelled up. 5km walk. I just came back from seeing my doctor about my feet and he said I got plantar fasciitis and commented that I had extremely flat feet lol. But yeah I want to eventually do the couch to 5k, but its just so hard to run right now.


That sucks... I'm lucky my feet are fine. I'm sure you've probably already read way more than me about running with flat feet but maybe these links will help:

http://www.ehow.com/how_4553537_run-flat-feet.html
http://www.runsociety.com/2013/09/10/how-does-running-affect-me-if-i-have-flat-feet/

And if you can't run then just walk like you did, good idea 



Iwantham said:


> Ever since I started running, the dudes at the field have been giving me the "nod" every time they see me!
> 
> 
> 
> no **** :um


Good for you!!  Anybody else got any success stories?? I've started doing some weights as well as running just to have a bit more variety, I think I enjoy having a few different options rather than only running.


----------

